# Braid line that won't cut in to guides



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't know if such a thing really exist but I'm trying to find braid line that won't cut into my one-piece stainless steel guides. Powerpro put groves in the guide eye if my ugly Stik. I put suffix 832 on my new rod one but haven't used it yet. Any suggestions? I've been looking at nanofil also.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

either don't use braid or replace the guides are the only options.


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

Buy better rods with better guides. Sorry, just yanking your chain a little. I remove the rod tip with a little heat and replace it with a ceramic line guide. I just use some hot glue to install the new guide. Now, I am using Shimano Talora rods and the guides seem to be holding up to the Power Pro. I had Spider Wire cut right through the line guides on a rod years ago.


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

I figured that'd be the answer but I was hoping for someone to tell me otherwise


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

There are braids out there that are coated and less abrasive. Tuf-line, Suffix, Power Pro super slick and P-line are a few. Ive used all of these and not had any problem with them wearing grooves in the guides.


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

MogadoreRez87 said:


> I don't know if such a thing really exist but I'm trying to find braid line that won't cut into my one-piece stainless steel guides. Powerpro put groves in the guide eye if my ugly Stik. I put suffix 832 on my new rod one but haven't used it yet. Any suggestions? I've been looking at nanofil also.


Fisherman's central in Coventry plaza has someone who can put braid proof guides on your ugly stick. Does good work and is reasonable. Only price variable would be how expensive of a guide u want. Most are reasonable, but some are outrageous. Good thing is u don't need to spend a lot of money to get braid proof guides.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

MogadoreRez87 said:


> I don't know if such a thing really exist but I'm trying to find braid line that won't cut into my one-piece stainless steel guides. Powerpro put groves in the guide eye if my ugly Stik. I put suffix 832 on my new rod one but haven't used it yet. Any suggestions? I've been looking at nanofil also.


Braid usually only cuts the tip guide and especially stainless. I have had less problems by replacing the tip with a good ceramic tip.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Fireline is flat braid and seems to be a little easier on guides.


----------



## JD7873 (Dec 3, 2015)

The power pro slick is a little lighter on the cutting factor. I use invisi braid and haven't had a problem. Just check your guides from time to time with a q-tip. Like others have said, the tip is usually the one to get a notch cut in it.


----------

